
Work less, get more: New Zealand firm's four-day week an 'unmitigated success' - lemming
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/work-less-get-more-new-zealand-firms-four-day-week-an-unmitigated-success
======
kristianp
Pretty sure I'd be more satisfied with work-life balance if I was paid for 5
but worked 4 days a week. Does a trial like that really have a point? It seems
too obvious.

